
Building Fonzie, Faza's Robotic Mascot - jpatel3
http://www.thefaza.com/building-fonzie-the-faza/
======
benfarahmand
Maker of Fonzie here. Let me know if you have any questions.

Bill of materials:

\- Arduino

\- Raspberry Pi

\- OpenCV with Python

\- Webcam

\- 6 servos

\- 6 gearboxes

\- 2 speakers

\- Aluminum frame

\- Chicken Wire

\- Quilt Batting

\- 3s12p Lithium Ion Battery

\- Lots of wire, solder, and thread

